# Sort by size or filter by dimensions/resolution?



## raindance (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,

I just got Lightroom 2.3 and I’m stumped...i’ve been trying for hours to figure out how to sort or filter by image size/resolution/dimension.

Is there really not a way to do this or have I just missed the obvious?

Thanks so much in advance...I would really appreciate your help 

Thanks
Laura


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Laura!  Welcome to the forums!  When you have a moment please use the USER CP link above and fill in your signature.

You cannot filter or sort on image size or resolution. As for dimension you can filter and sort on the aspect ratio but not the actual dimensions.

Keep in mind that image size, resolution, dimensions, etc. are fluid things from Lightroom's perspective. Images with dimensions of 4x6, 8x12, 12x18 are all still 2:3 aspect ratio images.

However, these would be useful data points to be able to sort/filter on. Please make the feature request using the link above or at http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=wishform


----------



## drewmark (Mar 27, 2009)

Check this out. It isn't exactly a beautiful solution, but others on the thread say it works.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_lightroom/discuss/72157613223781996/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2009)

Neat workaround, thanks for posting that Drew!  And welcome to the forum!


----------

